# Is this a Gilbert Mantle Clock? Need help with ID and age please



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey everyone, here once again with an interesting find. This little guy is (according to the seller) a Gilbert Lever Escape Tambour Mantle Clock*. *The dial was mostly all gone except for a little piece on the bottom that was partially torn off that reads "Made in winstead conn United States of america". (see pic). I have a few pics to better describe the clock. The movement is a single wind movement that uses a balance instead of a pendulum. Movement is about 2.5x2.75". The front dial pan is about 5.5" in diameter. The whole clock itself is about 15 3/8" long , 8" high and 2 7/8" deep. The movement has a stamp that says "Made in USA" and also under one of the feet. Im curious to know if this is a true Gilbert and how old? It is currently running strong. If anyone can help with info or with parts, please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmmm.... just found this on a google search:
antique gilbert mantle clock black turn of the by nestingwren
Looks identical, of course more complete. I think I have found what my clock should look like. Im just confused as to why my movement is not stamped with "Gilbert", I was under the impression they stamped all their movements with a variation of the "Gilbert" name. Anywho, Im still open to any more info anyone might have, maybe a more accurate date? thanks!!!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi. The giveaway is Winsted, CT which is where Gilbert Clock was located. It is not at all unusual to find less expensive movements in later clocks to not be stamped. You have a lot of work to make that presentable and functional. Hopefully you did not pay much. Tambour clocks with the more desirable eight day pendulum time and strike movement in excellent unrestored condition typically sell for seventy five to one hundred dollars.


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

The Tambour style was popular in the 1920's and 1930's. The rear-winding style of yours would suggest to me that your clock is from the 1930's.

I agree with John MS, that I hope you didn't pay much for it. That style of American clock was very popular, and they are still very common, so do not command a high price even in excellent condition, with strike or chime functions.


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

124Spider said:


> The Tambour style was popular in the 1920's and 1930's. The rear-winding style of yours would suggest to me that your clock is from the 1930's.
> 
> I agree with John MS, that I hope you didn't pay much for it. That style of American clock was very popular, and they are still very common, so do not command a high price even in excellent condition, with strike or chime functions.


Hey guys, thanks for the info, Ive since ordered a replacement dial, from the NAWCC to at least have the original look. I ended up ordering one from the 30's or so which I think is the original one it had. I really think I got a decent deal, paid about $15 shipped for the clock and it actually runs well. I ordered gilbert hands but ended up being too big at the attachment point but that didnt set me back more than about $5 shipped. All in all ive spent about $25 total. I think it will be a nice cheap project that I will probably end up keeping anywho. Thanks again, if anyone knows what size hands I need for this one, please let me know (or if you have a link) Thanks!!


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

:roll:






The early American clocks always had paper printed dial. That probably explains why the dial condition as shown is so badly worn. Often one can see the oil marks or stain around the hand set opening. My early American mantle clock has wooden casing & the dial plate had numerals printed on parchment.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

ec633 said:


> :roll:The early American clocks always had paper printed dial. That probably explains why the dial condition as shown is so badly worn. Often one can see the oil marks or stain around the hand set opening. My early American mantle clock has wooden casing & the dial plate had numerals printed on parchment.


Well, actually several different kinds of dial material was used by earlier american clock makers from 1920 back to say 1800. I've seen painted metal, painted wood, enameled metal, porcelained metal, printed paper over metal (common with kitchen style clocks), and silvered metal with attached numerals.

Your clock looks to be from say 1880 through the turn of the century. That black squared style was seen in slate cases, wooden cases, iron cases. Additionally I've seen more colorful marble cased clocks of similar shape.


----------



## Uncle Lee (Mar 14, 2012)

I am new here so I just saw this thread. The black clock is an Ingraham. You can tell by the small slot for their patented speed adjustment. I will look up the date and model number later, but I think it is the "Wizard" model.

Uncle Lee


----------



## Uncle Lee (Mar 14, 2012)

I am with my reference books now... The Gilbert is from 1925 and is number 4336 "Winsome" with a 40 hour lever movement. Timesavers sells repro Gilbert dials.

The black mantel is an Ingraham and is the "Wizard" model which was produced from 1888 to 1916 and cost US $8.50 in 1888!

Hope this helps

Uncle Lee


----------



## ChilinInTime (Mar 1, 2011)

Uncle Lee said:


> I am with my reference books now... The Gilbert is from 1925 and is number 4336 "Winsome" with a 40 hour lever movement. Timesavers sells repro Gilbert dials.
> 
> The black mantel is an Ingraham and is the "Wizard" model which was produced from 1888 to 1916 and cost US $8.50 in 1888!
> 
> ...


 Hey Uncle Lee,thanks for the info on my Gilbert. Sad to say I havent really worked on it. I ordered the replacement dial, I was so excited to get it that I put it away in such a safe place when it arriced, to be installed later... so safe that I cant find it!  Thanks again!


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's is an example of the Napolean style clock with the dial being re-furbished, The dial face was as bad as the one shown in the 'Gilbert mantle clock' thread. The numerals were printed ones being obtained from sign-writing shop which provides numerous style of lettering. I could have chosen Roman Numerals but I thought the ones shown are more appropriate for my clock. The silver colored background was sprayed on prior to applying the numbers.


----------

